# Sale at Michael's



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I may be late to the party on this one, but I just saw that Michael's has Christmas stuff at 90% off. I got those cinnamon scented witch's broom looking things for 49 cents. I live in the Phoenix area.


They also have 2 ox acrylic paints for 33 cents each. I notice those can go for as much as $1 per oz, so I don't know if they are OK for professionals, but I suspect they are fine for my props.


I found cool jars suitable for mad science too, but they were not on sale.


I also learned that they accept hobby lobby and Joanne coupons, which was news to me.


I thought someone on here might want to get some of the Christmas stuff. Spray paint a wreath black? IDK. Just passing on the info.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Michael's is definitely worth hitting when they have a sale. In our area, the Halloween stuff cleared out extremely fast once the holiday was over.

And 33 cents is a great price for acrylics.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Michael's is awesome. They had their halloween stuff out before anyone else
last year. At least they did here where I live.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I got a 40% off coupon from Jo-Ann and i am going to use it at Michael's now that I know they accept those [email protected]


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Not a micheals fan I only go there when the dollar stores dont have what Im looking for, even at sale prices things can be found at the dollar store for less, it also sucks they used to have the American prices and the Candian prices on their tags, it was a drastic cost change, considering the Canadian dollar is somtimes at par with the American I dont get why I cannot pay the American tag prices at the Micheals stores,They have since taken off the American prices on their goods so to fool the Canadians that its the same price in America, that is another reason I do not shop there.You can go online and print off coupons any time.


----------

